# Anyone on the board familiar with the Klondike dollar?



## micronationcreation (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi guys, found this coin in a collection i bought, its a Klondike dollar from 1972, not too much info out there but found this from a coin site:

"This trade dollar was made for the annual Klondike Days festival in Edmonton, Alberta. "Klondike Dollars" were struck every year for some decades, with the festival mascot "Klondike Mike" on the reverse and a different obverse design every year. They would be worth $1 for the duration of the festival, but they are now all expired.

These were struck with four different "mint-marks" so that completionists would have to track down all four different types to finish their collection. The mint-mark can be seen below the "EXPIRES..." text.

*1972X The holder of this token would be eligible for a prize. Rare.*"

http://en.numista.com/catalogue/pieces52493.html

This is my coin...


----------



## Geraldo (Aug 10, 2015)

I remember getting a few when I was a kid. I spent them at Klondike Days. Wasn't a tough decision: keep some cheaply made "coin" or go on the ferris wheel or even a roller coaster. They took them for food too but I wasn't about to waste my $ on Exposition "food" that you would just puke up again after the "Moon Launcher" or the "Crazy Comet."

I think I have a few stashed somewhere that I didn't get to spend, or that neighborhood kids were throwing away or similar. I suppose I should dig them up, but honestly I don't know exactly where they are...

They weren't that "rare" in Edmonton. Kids used to use the expired ones as slingshot ammo (although they are kind of light and don't fly well). I guess like all things that aren't made any more, they gradually become rarer. They were common as borscht so I don't think many people thought to collect them back then.

Sorry I cannot comment on actual value. I guess they could hold some sentimental value to old guys like me from Edmonton that remember them from their childhoods.


----------



## micronationcreation (Aug 11, 2015)

Geraldo said:


> I remember getting a few when I was a kid. I spent them at Klondike Days. Wasn't a tough decision: keep some cheaply made "coin" or go on the ferris wheel or even a roller coaster. They took them for food too but I wasn't about to waste my $ on Exposition "food" that you would just puke up again after the "Moon Launcher" or the "Crazy Comet."
> 
> I think I have a few stashed somewhere that I didn't get to spend, or that neighborhood kids were throwing away or similar. I suppose I should dig them up, but honestly I don't know exactly where they are...
> 
> ...



Do you remember anything about the prize for the marked coins? Just curious because the coin site kind of suggests the holder is still eligible.


----------



## Geraldo (Aug 11, 2015)

micronationcreation said:


> Do you remember anything about the prize for the marked coins? Just curious because the coin site kind of suggests the holder is still eligible.



Sorry, I don't remember anything about a prize at all. I have a hard time believing that they would honor a contest from the 70's - I am pretty sure the whole Klondike Days Exposition has changed ownership several times since then. The outfit that ran Kdays in the 70's doesn't even exist anymore.


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 13, 2015)

Geraldo said:


> micronationcreation said:
> 
> 
> > Do you remember anything about the prize for the marked coins? Just curious because the coin site kind of suggests the holder is still eligible.
> ...




I had looked them up on Google the other day when I first saw this thread and got several hits. The website linked below had an interesting article with pictures of all of them. One thing the author mentions is: "Every year, a very limited number of Klondike Dollars would be struck in .999 silver and 24K gold to be distributed as very special prizes. Silver mintages usually ran between 200 and 300, while the number of gold tokens produced was always below 30. Most of these have probably been melted down over the years, even though they're fantastically rare. A great loss for exonumia."

I wonder if those silver and gold coins were the prizes you were referring to?

http://www.coincommunity.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=198670

macfixer01


----------



## Geo (Aug 14, 2015)

They sell for a couple of bucks on Ebay.


----------



## micronationcreation (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, coin sold on fleabay for £3.70 :lol: buyer was very happy thats the main thing.


----------

